# ANYTHING 1990's



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i started lowriding in 94 with a car. before that it was model cars but that shit dont count. post up stuff that comes out the 90s era of lowriding. im talking about wire wheels, styles, hydraulics, music, anything involving lowriding in the 90s. things i can think of right off the bat are, dayton wire wheels chrome 72s with smooth 3 prongs, roadstars, coil under setups, non-over extended a arms, reds hydraulics vented motor end caps, crown wire wheels, wood grain car stereos, 520s when there were readily available, mohawk brand tires, 175 50 13, punch 45 and punch 100 amps, that the shit that got me into lowriding, i still try and carry that style of cars. post up what u got, or whatever stories u have or pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back then powerballs were unheard of, used to drill out the cylinder shafts to do a coil over setup. shaved tires, neon lights under the car. white wheel wells, momo wood grain steering, if u had luxors u were alright....if u had roadsters u were doin it...daytons you were king, if u had engraved campbell z's u were untouchable...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

CDs hanging from rearview mirror.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about those crown air freshners..pull out tape decks. ....back then, u didnt need a dayton stamp to know they were daytons, u knew they were daytons just by looking at them and the spinners. now a days so many copy cats, it watered it all down.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

all i remember is bolt ons, cheap lowriders for dayz. surching backyards, shit back then you could scoop up a lowrider for 500 bucks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

White interior ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dameon said:


> all i remember is bolt ons, cheap lowriders for dayz. surching backyards, shit back then you could scoop up a lowrider for 500 bucks


i hear you, when i started an impala was out of the question. it was cutlass monte carlos and regals, for about 2500, cut and primered on some 13s....times have changed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> White interior ....


with color matched piping...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Solid flake cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back then there were so many wire wheel brands. u had roberts tire and wheel with the master piece wheels, sinister, players, crowns, luxors, monderas, american wire wheel, real wires, etc.....now that we have the internet and shit gets exposed, i wonder how many of those wheel manufact. used the same parts and just put a different name on them!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Solid orange flake , 13/7 double gold roadster bolt ons .... chrome mirrors lol



s


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lone star said:


> back then there were so many wire wheel brands. u had roberts tire and wheel with the master piece wheels, sinister, players, crowns, luxors, monderas, american wire wheel, real wires, etc.....now that we have the internet and shit gets exposed, i wonder how many of those wheel manufact. used the same parts and just put a different name on them!!!!


yes yes only thing different was the little sticker chip ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

FWD cars on 13s and low pro 50 series BFGs or Pirellis.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Speaker walls full of 15" subs.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Bed dancing.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Crushed velvet and mirrors on the interior.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Lights in ur fenderwells, club stickers on the back window.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> FWD cars on 13s and low pro 5 series BFGs or Pirellis.


it ws bfg and pirelli's wit the 175 50 13...i switched to white walls and realized how much money i saved, from 100 a tire to 15 a tire at pepboys on sale...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

16 switches!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FineLine said:


> Lights in ur fenderwells, club stickers on the back window.


them "show lights" were player though


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Supershows at LA Sports Arena. DeAlba euros, gaudy Vanderslice paintjobs, big LRM tours, thick ass magazines, Loco 64, Las Vegas car non-op controversy.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's some 90's this is me puttin on my first set of daytons, yes fat whites, yes the wheel wells are spray painted gold. you could do those things and get away with it back then.:happysad:


and below, is how we handled coil over setups back then. drilled through the shaft, welded a couple steel "brackets" in place and inserted a grade 8 bolt. this was my brother's 78 monte.

matter of fact, this is so 90's, i had to scan actual pics cus they weren't taken with a digital camera.:guns:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Cassingles, CD came in the cardboard "long box", if you had a detachable face you laughed at fools with a pull out...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Young Hogg.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Cassingles.


ha, that i'd play using my full pull out deck. i had a glove box full of tapes.



and kenny, i like thinkin about those days, but damn you stuck there *****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Young Hogg.


i got pumps n dumps vol. 1, and i watch it ALOT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> here's some 90's this is me puttin on my first set of daytons, yes fat whites, yes the wheel wells are spray painted gold. you could do those things and get away with it back then.:happysad:
> 
> 
> and below, is how we handled coil over setups back then. drilled through the shaft, welded a couple steel "brackets" in place and inserted a grade 8 bolt. this was my brother's 78 monte.
> ...


*****, is that a mossimo hat???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> *****, is that a mossimo hat???


stfu, i left the black hat with my nickname in old english somewhere and couldn't find it:machinegun:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Young Hogg.



this is the only thing in the topic that sucks that it's gone lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, boy spray painted the wheel wells GOLD. i aint hatin. remember when i saw u in the impala on richmond and offered to trade u my monte.  if i remember right after u said no i said well fuck it and 3 wheeled lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and while u bullshittin i swore i had the same shirt in highschool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> man, boy spray painted the wheel wells GOLD. i aint hatin. remember when i saw u in the impala on richmond and offered to trade u my monte.  if i remember right after u said no i said well fuck it and 3 wheeled lol


ha, you wanted my white 65 and i thought to myself why the hell do i want that rookie shit:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> and while u bullshittin i swore i had the same shirt in highschool


lol, man i had prolly 5 of those. i think they came from jeans west or some shit, i dont even remember. my bro had a stack of em too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> ha, you wanted my white 65 and i thought to myself why the hell do i want that rookie shit:roflmao:


i was on triple golds and lifted though....yeaaahhhh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> . DeAlba euros, gaudy Vanderslice paintjobs, big LRM tours, thick ass magazines, Loco 64, Las Vegas car non-op controversy.


back then lrm tour had like 15 stops? i remember loco 64 and tantalizer. and the sprite car. .....las vegas on them crowns on the poster, only the best are crowned. thats why i bought my first set of wheels, crowns!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Orlies. 
Headlight half-moons.
Red's Joker vs Scrub City/Jay Foley in Louisville
Stanley Staten "Hillbilly Hopper" DROVE his Mazda to LA, hopped, and DROVE back to KY.
Porky's Hydraulics
Alberto Lopez, El Larry, Dick Deloach's pink hat, Elliot Gilbert
DJ Magic Mike
Steel blocks
Set-ups with 2x4 boards for battery racks and hold downs
Switchboxes made out of dumb shit like lunch boxes
Pat Burke King of the tight shirts
Casey Hardin Tonka Toy truck dancer
NOPI


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> Orlies.
> Headlight half-moons.
> Red's Joker vs Scrub City/Jay Foley in Louisville
> Stanley Staten "Hillbilly Hopper" DROVE his Mazda to LA, hopped, and DROVE back to KY.
> ...


i never knew what "scrub city" meant.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

lone star said:


> back then lrm tour had like 15 stops? i remember loco 64 and tantalizer. and the sprite car. .....las vegas on them crowns on the poster, only the best are crowned. thats why i bought my first set of wheels, crowns!


I still have that poster, lol.

DAZZA
Angelique
THUMP Records


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

CDs hanging from rearview mirrors. Cerwin Vega subs. Zapco boards. 195/50/15 Fuldas or Gatorbacks. Mullets with long jerry curls in the back WUUUT! 
Imma quit talking now.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> I still have that poster, lol.
> 
> DAZZA
> Angelique
> THUMP Records


thump recording artist were fuckin garbage!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> CDs hanging from rearview mirrors. Cerwin Vega subs. Zapco boards. 195/50/15 Fuldas or Gatorbacks. Mullets with long jerry curls in the back WUUUT!
> Imma quit talking now.......



cerwin vega stroker, werent they pioneers in car stereo at the time.....18 inch woofers


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

My homie had some 18 M&M woofers in his stock Cutie. Could hear that fucker well before you could see him. Mufucca was a lil count drakula lookin fool. Could barely see over steering wheel. Lol good times good times.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Bfg euros


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> ha, you wanted my white 65 and i thought to myself why the hell do i want that rookie shit:roflmao:


LMAO he said get on down the road Kenwood!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

lone star said:


> and while u bullshittin i swore i had the same shirt in highschool


Your whole wardrobe consisted of Quicksilver, Hyper Color, & Cross Colors.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> LMAO he said get on down the road Kenwood!!!


it is what it is


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Your whole wardrobe consisted of Quicksilver, Hyper Color, & Cross Colors.


cross colors lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

them fake girbaurd shirts that had the stamp all over the shirt in different colors lol


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

The Dayton ad with the gold Acura Integra. 

McLeans

There were 3 companies that made the 175/50-13. But only remember BFG and Pirelli.

FLEX LOOM.

Pioneer IMPP (i think that's it)

National Machine Hydraulics


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Remember when you could buy a rust free, running and driving 64 for 2 grand.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> The Dayton ad with the gold Acura Integra.
> 
> McLeans
> 
> ...


i never knew of mcleans having or making a line of knock off wires. growing up, u could spot a mclean wheel from 100 yards away cuz of the small as spinners...............i didnt know of mclean knock offs until i got on layitlow.....so....did mclean ever actually make knock offs or was that china wheel with mclean logo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> Remember when you could buy a rust free, running and driving 64 for 2 grand.


thats how i bought that gold 63SS in the pic i posted, $1500. that barely gets you a stripped body nowadays.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

175x50x13 Pirrellis


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> i never knew of mcleans having or making a line of knock off wires. growing up, u could spot a mclean wheel from 100 yards away cuz of the small as spinners...............i didnt know of mclean knock offs until i got on layitlow.....so....did mclean ever actually make knock offs or was that china wheel with mclean logo


The real ones were USA made bolt-ons. 

Don't really know if mc lean still existed when people sold the knock offs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

back in '90 when you could buy an all og 1963 impala mint for 1,200.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi low,no frame wraps, euro lowriders,bed dancers and bolt on wires


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Removable Grant steering wheels
Audio Control Epiccenters
15x10 Daytons with 205/50/15 tires on s-10 blazers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Removable Grant steering wheels
> Audio Control Epiccenters
> 15x10 Daytons with 205/50/15 tires on s-10 blazers


and camaros....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Targa tops and ground effects


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoppers will still lowriders.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I swear every car in the lrm readers rides had a set of mcleans


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

big C said:


> Targa tops and ground effects


Sliding ragtops. Convertible mini trucks.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

big C said:


> I swear every car in the lrm readers rides had a set of mcleans


Most cover cars and centerfolds had them too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Sliding ragtops. Convertible mini trucks.


dude across the street had a maza ext cab with a camper on mcleans, chromed grill, and used to beat up the block


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> and camaros....


There's still one here on 15x10 KMC's with BFG 225/50/15 whitewalls on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i always thought mcleans were ugly.....they were like a step up from supremes for me....hub caps, supremes, mcleans, roadsters, and then knock offs.......supremes used to be like 80 dollars each in the competition sales ad in lrm


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> dude across the street had a maza ext cab with a camper on mcleans, chromed grill, and used to beat up the block


I remeber there was a bunch of guys with s10 blazers and everytime you would see them riding they would all have the rear glass up with the beat playing lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> i always thought mcleans were ugly.....they were like a step up from supremes for me....hub caps, supremes, mcleans, roadsters, and then knock offs.......supremes used to be like 80 dollars each in the competition sales ad in lrm


I had some mc cleans on vouges in 96. Lol


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> i always thought mcleans were ugly.....they were like a step up from supremes for me....hub caps, supremes, mcleans, roadsters, and then knock offs.......supremes used to be like 80 dollars each in the competition sales ad in lrm


Got my first set of wires in 94. McLeans with gold spokes, gold centers, gold hubs, gold spinners.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Speaker boxes with built in tweeters and waffle grills, neon plate frames and speaker rings


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Snugtop Camper shells.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Speaker boxes with built in tweeters and waffle grills, neon plate frames and speaker rings


ha, i had that lol....flea market special


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

JasonJ said:


> Your whole wardrobe consisted of Quicksilver, Hyper Color, & Cross Colors.


skidz and IOU


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Convertible station wagons. There for awhile they would cut the top off anything here. Nova's and even astro vans.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Remember the McLean deep dish 5 stars?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Louvers in hoods and neon signs in tailgates.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> skidz and IOU


jncos...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Us cellular car phones you were lucky if you had a vert then they stuck your antenna on the far right hand corner of the windshield lmao that was some cheesy ass looking shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Got my first set of wires in 94. McLeans with gold spokes, gold centers, gold hubs, gold spinners.


they probably didnt rust and didnt need any type of wd40 either huh


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Remember the McLean deep dish 5 stars?


Remember the ice metal golds?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Fools walking through the mall with their pullouts in their hand. Starter Jackets.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> they probably didnt rust and didnt need any type of wd40 either huh


Nope and even after I quit running them they sat outside for months and didn't rust.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

yetti said:


> Fools walking through the mall with their pullouts in their hand. Starter Jackets.


What about pepe jeans them shits were hot around my hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Remember the ice metal golds?


around here, ice metals where the knock off version of lorinsers, or "lorenzos"


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

House of Pain


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Reebok pumps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Fools walking through the mall with their pullouts in their hand. Starter Jackets.


chicago bulls and raider jackets...people were dying over those starters...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Reebok pumps


had some, some fucker broke into my locker in school and stole my reebok pumps!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Kicker comp subs with Hifonics amps.
Frender trim and chrome rocker panels.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

big C said:


> Reebok pumps


I just laughed outloud when I read that.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> had some, some fucker broke into my locker in school and stole my reebok pumps!


That motherfucker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cool water, farinheit (spelling) cologne. tres flores hair gel. man o man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> That motherfucker


remember la gear catapult or someshit lol supposed to have a spring in the heel


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

yetti said:


> Kicker comp subs with Hifonics amps.
> Frender trim and chrome rocker panels.


I had a Zuess and a Thor amp. The Zuess ran 2 18" Hifonics subs and the Thor ran MB Quart highs.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> I just laughed outloud when I read that.


Its funny bc me and a co worker were just talking about this the other day and he said his mom refused to buy him some reebok pumps so instead she went kmart and got that fool some franklin pumps lmao


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

beanies pulled down low over your eyes with flannel shirts, hell yea.....i still do the beanie thing, the flannel, not so much

my suede raiders cap


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pagers
Nissan Maxima's
Convertible Mustangs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> cool water, farinheit (spelling) cologne. tres flores hair gel. man o man


fool, you forgot Drakkar Noire:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pyle woofers....mirror tint but it was faded towards the top of the glass.....remember when people would tint the windsheild and do like the water drop/tear drop effects.....ultra hott stickers...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Did any one mention phantom tops ? Or boomerang and cell phone antennas ? .....


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

yetti said:


> Pagers
> Nissan Maxima's
> Convertible Mustangs


Pagers were the shit.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

car dancers, everybody had to have one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Its funny bc me and a co worker were just talking about this the other day and he said his mom refused to buy him some reebok pumps so instead she went kmart and got that fool some franklin pumps lmao


franklins ahahaha...im talkin about spaldings....hakeem olajuwon sponsors spaldings , hold up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> fool, you forgot Drakkar Noire:roflmao:


Hahaha ... Used to wear that shit all the time


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Reverse scallop paint jobs and them ugly ass lambo side mirrors


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Sazuki Samuri's on KMC's. 
Trackers and Sidekicks.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yetti said:


> Sazuki Samuri's on KMC's.
> Trackers and Sidekicks.


lol, this


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

How about Dancing Tail Lights?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


> Hahaha ... Used to wear that shit all the time


\\that was player though. remember people used to buy extra long belts and loop it around so the end of the belt was hanging down to their knees.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

yetti said:


> Sazuki Samuri's on KMC's.
> Trackers and Sidekicks.


Still got mine samurai setting in the garage ... Originally had kmc's till I upgraded to roadsters then roadstars


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> franklins ahahaha...im talkin about spaldings....hakeem olajuwon sponsors spaldings , hold up


My cousin had a pair of acid washed jordach jeans man you couldnt tell him shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> beanies pulled down low over your eyes with flannel shirts, hell yea.....i still do the beanie thing, the flannel, not so much
> 
> my suede raiders cap


i still rock the insulated flannels fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> My cousin had a pair of acid washed jordach jeans man you couldnt tell him shit


clowning, man im lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I dont remeber who made them but remember the patrick ewing sneekers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> i still rock the insulated flannels fool.


insulated? hell nah, these where the $2 wally world special


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Car Jackings all the time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

barkley jerseys when he played for the suns,


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I miss those times though lots of good times


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> i still rock the insulated flannels fool.


I did for a long ass time.
Starched jeans with creases. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> insulated? hell nah, these where the $2 wally world special


u know what im talkin bout fooooo :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> I did for a long ass time.
> Starched jeans with creases. Lol



in highschool, was broke, we didnt use starch, straight flour and water......shit was glue lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Zapco key boards ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about the pager messages

go to hell
1 less hoe
i love u
les go 2 bed


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Prank phone calls big macs in the styrofoam box


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Alpine decks with Rockford Fosgate Power 1000's in anything. Beat was worth way more than the cars they were in. Lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

big C said:


> Prank phone calls *big macs in the styrofoam box*


damn, forgot about that one


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> in highschool, was broke, we didnt use starch, straight flour and water......shit was glue lol


Mofo's walking all stiff cause their jeans won't bend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Mofo's walking all stiff cause their jeans won't bend.


i rocked starch down jeans in 2007 when i went to the tulsa picnic, i was the only asshole in the park in jeans that day in 110 degree weather


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Zubaz


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Girls with big ass bangs all hairsprayed up. 
Gold jewelry.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

power glove, power pad...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

I still wear starched Levis, but the 501's are better and already stiff. Just gotta buy them 8 sizes too big if you plan to wash them.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> fool, you forgot Drakkar Noire:roflmao:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> i rocked starch down jeans in 2007 when i went to the tulsa picnic, i was the only asshole in the park in jeans that day in 110 degree weather


Tulsa heat aint no punk. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Pulse tints and zig zag antennas. mylar chrome trim.
Bras
ARE 5 spokes
Erebuni bumper kits


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


why u laughin? you know you was wearin it to community college


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who used to eat at 2 pesos? i did:nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

PROTECTED BY VIPER! STAND BACK!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dream shake in the house


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Tight rolled pants nicca what!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> who used to eat at 2 pesos? i did:nicoderm:


did they change to taco cabana?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats right bitches


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

*BO KNOWS!!!*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> dream shake in the house


Can't believe no one has said Air Jordans
K-Swiss and Nike Cortez's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> Tight rolled pants nicca what!!!


that was more 80s foo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> did they change to taco cabana?


yea, i think so.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

YO! MTV RAPS!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> YO! MTV RAPS!


the ed lover dance


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Can't believe no one has said Air Jordans
> K-Swiss and Nike Cortez's


or nike air raids....i still sport k swiss..my cortez are mostly garage shoes now :happysad:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> that was more 80s foo


Yeah that was middle school at Skateland. Lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis... when i was dead broke man i couldnt picture this.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

them all wood sport steering wheels not the nardis. 
house speakers in the trunk.
window louvers.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

You mofo's are making me feel old. Lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

GTS headlight black outs.
Rear window louvers.
Fake cell phone antennas.
Fleck Stone spray paint


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> thats right bitches


dam i used to want one of those old english D hats...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i was in love with this cheeseburger:happysad:


jack in the box "colossus burger"







gotta add....sooo much that i got a job there makin the damn things


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> GTS headlight black outs.
> Rear window louvers.
> Fake cell phone antennas.
> Fleck Stone spray paint


Remember the black outs with the heart beat lines sherwood and hotshots audio


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Z Caverichy pants. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hammers
Antera Wishbones
Jet Gears


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

"Crooked "I" St. Ides
OE 800
Madd Dogg 20/20
Zima


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

13X7 reversed, w/ 50series tires on a front wheel drive, sticking all the way out, chrome mudflaps protecting the jumbo-flake paint on import cars in the "euro-scene" section of LRM.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> "Crooked "I" St. Ides
> OE 800
> Madd Dogg 20/20
> Zima



i drank gallons and gallons of all of the above


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How about the fle market vendors that would sell the black shirts that would have west side,south side or east side in old english on them


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> "Crooked "I" St. Ides
> OE 800
> Madd Dogg 20/20
> Zima


Any 40 oz. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> How about the fle market vendors that would sell the black shirts that would have west side,south side or east side in old english on them


yessir had me a southside one


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> i drank gallons and gallons of all of the above


Even the Zima?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Yeah that was middle school at Skateland. Lol


i cant lie...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Boomerang antennas


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Ron C
Nemisis
Sir Mixalot
Dr dre
Snoope dog


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

WEB TV


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

lone star said:


> i cant lie...


Me too. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Ron C
> Nemisis
> Sir Mixalot
> Dr dre
> Snoope dog


i was jammin nemesis the other day...



JasonJ said:


> WEB TV


thats how i started the online....


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Running 2-door Impalas all day, everyday, in the local paper for less than a grand.:banghead: ...should have borrowed a quarter for the phone booth to call on those adds.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Willie D. Baldheaded hoes. 
Dayton Family
Ice T


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuck it im loose all cool points but im do it 90210


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

big C said:


> Fuck it im loose all cool points but im do it 90210


That's funny.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

big ass nike stickers and oneal's on the windows.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Willie D. Baldheaded hoes.
> Dayton Family
> Ice T


yal thought this was dragnet . wrong answer again.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> yessir had me a southside one


Remember they would also have them bullshit shirts with people like mc lyte or eric sermon on them


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Watching COPS to see if you knew anyone when it was on in your city. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Remember they would also have them bullshit shirts with people like mc lyte or eric sermon on them


bootleggin at its finest, and people would pay...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oakley sunglasses
Kawasaki Ninjas


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Car shows at the movies anytime a gangster movie came out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the little reds hydraulics weenie slowdowns built in the dumps. little needle valves, were bigger than the nut to tighten them down so you couldnt get a wrench on it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JasonJ said:


> Oakley sunglasses
> Kawasaki Ninjas


or the oakley sticker on the back window of the truck..


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Vinyle tops with the humps in them and free air subs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Car shows at the movies anytime a gangster movie came out.


or just cruising by the movies in general, lookin for hoes....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Master flow cylinders


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Window tint halfway down the windsheild with a pinstripe across it. 
Toyota bumpers on everything but a toyota.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

lone star said:


> with color matched piping...


ah hell i carried that into 2001! haha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Dude offered to trade me my stock 93 big body on 14s straight across for his 62 rust free rag and I declined WTF was I thinking. I was like hell no I got a big body lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

regal tail lights in the 78 to 80 monte carlos


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Desert Storm


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Mullets,big ass fake gold chains,filas,zig zag antennas,bolt ons,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

509Rider said:


> Dude offered to trade me my stock 93 big body on 14s straight across for his 62 rust free rag and I declined WTF was I thinking. I was like hell no I got a big body lol


i went to a dealer in 98 and looked at a bigbody 96, clean clean clean, they wanted 20 grand, it was 3 yrs old, ....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> Desert Storm


That's way to serious for this thread buddy. Lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Oakley sunglasses
> Kawasaki Ninjas


Varnay (spelling) sunglasses and t-shirts, peg cuffing the pinstrip 501s, steppin in some fresh white British Knights or Lottos. Winter time rockin the leather patch dress sweaters with a gold hearing bone around your turtle neck.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

G-bodies for free and 60's impala's for nothing.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

*******


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Arseneo Hall


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Gold herring bone chains with the gold tech 9 charms, my dumbass cousin that got 20 years for robbing a sonic


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

509Rider said:


> *******


Brian austin green


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Arseneo Hall


haa


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> i went to a dealer in 98 and looked at a bigbody 96, clean clean clean, they wanted 20 grand, it was 3 yrs old, ....


Got mine in 99 4gs it was super clean one owner, but i worked at a caddy dealer at the time. Thought I was a bad fucker lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

In Living Color


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big C said:


> Gold herring bone chains with the gold tech 9 charms, my dumbass cousin that got 20 years for robbing a sonic


he should be about due to come home???


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Swatch watches.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Jose Jalepeno.............. on a stiiiiiiick.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Geo trackers suzuki samarai


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Playboy girls smuggled wigs in their panties.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Swatch watches.


80s


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Bedazzled Compton hats


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Swatch watches.


Wearing 5-6 at a time. Lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> he should be about due to come home???


Yea i think in 2013 the state of texas already denied his parole like 7 times lol


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

yetti said:


> Z Caverichy pants. Lol


Hellz yeah, with paisley/polka dot silk button up shirts and black suaded loafers. Spray some Eternity and I was out....


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Bedazzled Compton hats


Those leather ballcaps with the Chrome metal plate.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Alright alright... mofo's coming in here saying shit we done covered in the first 2 pages. This aint the 90's, i have responsibilities now, i gotta go to work in the morning!!! Im out! :finger:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Rodney King


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

ABRAXASS said:


> Hellz yeah, with paisley/polka dot silk button up shirts and black suaded loafers. Spray some Eternity and I was out....


Man that takes me back. Lol


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Geo trackers suzuki samarai


 :420:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> Arseneo Hall


Went to a live taping in 91.....


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

McDLT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

ABRAXASS said:


> Went to a live taping in 91.....


Who was the guest bruce willis


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> Hellz yeah, with paisley/polka dot silk button up shirts and black suaded loafers. Spray some Eternity and I was out....


eternity, cool water, and ck one , thats all i needed...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Being young and not having to worry about shit. Lol I'm with Jason I'm out gotta go to work tomarrow.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Overall shorts with one half unbuttoned and swinging off your shoulder. Suade Pumas and nugget rings.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

(in 90's)Tight jeans=ASS WHOOPING.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

PEPSI Crystal Clear


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yetti said:


> Being young and not having to worry about shit. Lol I'm with Jason I'm out gotta go to work tomarrow.


yep its `1045 in texas, cali boys can take over from here lol


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Curley red wiring w/ your complete Red's set-up.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Stonewashed jeans on Dazza.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Stealing Mercedes hood emblems off cars and wearing them on a chain...., the 90s were the shit and I still like a lot of the car trends from then , I don't care what people think!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

rIdaho said:


> :420:











circa 2011


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Circa 94


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Stealing Mercedes hood emblems off cars and wearing them on a chain...., the 90s were the shit and I still like a lot of the car trends from then , I don't care what people think!


Mercedes hubcaps on Nissan trucks. You and your girlfriends name pinstriped on the driver/passenger sides of the back window.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Derby jackets with your last name on the back in old english, locs, cut off dickies and wife beaters, cortez classics(i still rock them), champagne bottles and glasses in your low. Mullets and tails, kid frost and lighter shade of brown,Too $hort and N.W.A, starter jackets and snap back hats. Huge Cinco de Mayo shows at city parks, KILLER DAYTONS.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Ford tempos, birettas, or any euro with 16" cyl riding with ass end locked up


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Impalas were made into dancers, and the hoppers would have aluminum race wheels on the front end


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saying a car that had a system was "booming" :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> saying a car that had a system was "booming" :uh:


Naw fuck that when you said your car had some quake in it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big C said:


> Naw fuck that when you said your car had some quake in it


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Heavy d,bone thugs n harmony,euros,chicago bulls,jnco jeans,starter jckets,gold teeth


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

WATCHING EVERY EPISODE OF "MARTIN"


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Saved by the bell,family matters,full house,power rangers lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hitting up Low Joes to burn up noids on his display set up! then him bitching and running us out!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Stickers on the back window! :ugh: Etched windows that looked like a 5 year old did it! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cotton stuffing wheel wells


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

509Rider said:


> *******


some things never change



Skim said:


> saying a car that had a system was "booming" :uh:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Mirrors everywhere,pull out head units that looked like a lap top


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Sayin "that's tight" for everything u liked


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Chalino sanchez,2pac,death row records,bad boy records,chevy suburbans on 15" all gold,astro vans,dickies,ben davis,solo shirts /pants


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Females wearing tight ass Bongo jeans, big permed hair, and big hoop earings. Summertime wearin crop top t's and Jean shorts with them leather fronts. 2 inch belts with big ass buckles.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Hitting up Low Joes to burn up noids on his display set up! then him bitching and running us out!  :nicoderm:


i bought a 4 pump setup from low joes , :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Dial Up


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CAR DANCING....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Anyone ever buy the color inserts for ur spokes from the company color spoke. Or grab a bunch of straws from jack in the back box and diy


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

10 keg house parties with jungle juice, buy your red cup at the door. Way before cell phones, so, those that knew, knew.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> 10 keg house parties with jungle juice, buy your red cup at the door. Way before cell phones, so, those that knew, knew.


i didnt get my cell until after highschool. kids these days in the 2nd grade have a cell phone.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

16 SWITCHES....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

I had my bravo plus, then gte mobile net approved me for a star tac celly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

reds "super pumps"
chrome plastic wipers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FineLine said:


> I had my bravo plus, then gte mobile net approved me for a star tac celly.


didnt bravo plus show the time and hold 10 numbers, when the bravo only held 6 and didnt show time. had to stop at pay phones, crazy huh


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> Zima



Tony Hernandez?????????????/



JasonJ said:


> WEB TV



Scat

























And you fools forgot one minitruck trend.............





































THE TRUXAROSSA!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lone star said:


> reds "super pumps"
> chrome plastic wipers


you mean dual chrome wipers with air triple delfectors


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Ground effects on anything.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


> you mean dual chrome wipers with air triple delfectors


how would u know.....


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Hitting up Low Joes to burn up noids on his display set up! then him bitching and running us out!  :nicoderm:


Are they still around? They use to buff tires too.


----------



## oldskool57 (Nov 9, 2011)

God damn this thread is makin me feel old! Nobody mentioned creased dickies with your padded flannel shirt, and you HAD to have the blue or tan shirt to match!


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cross Colours, Used Jean, Sergio Techini, Avia, LA Gear Street Hiker Boots, Nike Huraches, The OG Air Max running shoes, High Top Fades, leather African Medallions, Bart Simpson shirts, Lottos with the removable color changing logos, Kwame polka dot shirts, the original Locs, Dickies were $12 a pair, Chucks and Cortez cost $15 per pair.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I remember i had a bart simpson shirt it was surfing and said aye carumba. but i think that was in the 80s. they also had black bart shirts.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Are they still around? They use to buff tires too.


im pretty sure they closed shop. i went up there from houston and bought 4 pump setup in about 2000, and they still had 520s.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn im suprised no one has said bevis and butthead


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they are back on mtv now....lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Angled out mudflaps


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

"Masta Ace - Born to roll" That video reminds me of everything 90's


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Low Joes has since closed! :sad: Art took over a lot of his bidness ART'S TiRE MARKET. He still buffs WW. :ugh: 


I member haveing 5-6 keg parties! Hand drawn Graf party fliers! Still have some somewhere! DJ battles and break danceing crews! Aww the good ol days!! :cheesey: :nicoderm:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Anybody said "wearing hairnets"?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

oldskool57 said:


> God damn this thread is makin me feel old! Nobody mentioned creased dickies with your padded flannel shirt, and you HAD to have the blue or tan shirt to match!


that shit aint 90s


----------



## oldskool57 (Nov 9, 2011)

Was around here


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Beating the fuck out of lownslow302 in 8th grade. The good ol days


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

misterslick said:


> Beating the fuck out of lownslow302 in 8th grade. The good ol days


you couldnt beat shit, you come from texas remember? the only shit you could beat was the shit in the ****** ass you were fuckin.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

oldskool57 said:


> Was around here


were talkin 90s that shit was around long before that it only became trendy after blood in blood out and mi vida loca.

misterslick was into the poison spandex, tank tee, and fanny pack jamming to tiffany in the woolworths parking lot.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

3 bar knock offs


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

In Living Color, Martin,CD's from mirrors and the the crowns. Tru Spokes, wide whitewalls, McCleans and roadster bolt-ons. Remember when they called Dayton's Dead Man's?? Owned my first 64 in 90 with Cragars. Cant forget Neons and them damn Nissan trucks. Tight white interior, Geto Boys, Scarface, DJ Quik (Tonite and sweet black pussy), and other West Coast Rappers. I skipped school when Doggystyle first hit. Drove smooth passed the High School!!! Ron C (not the OG Ron C) "cruising down the street in my Nissan Truck" and the song Trendsetters. Cant forget about Nemesis and DJ Magic Mike. The good ol days. My wife says Im stuck in the 90's. Anyone remember the dude from Dallas that had the song about the Dayton's. Talking about when he got out of church he would wash his car to cruise. Thats how I lived!!! The shit. Im looking for it. Graduated in 94.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Freakshow-samurai with 4 wheel steering
Wild thing 2000-nascar engine
Predator the 62 with the supercharged big block
Lona and Sons juiced Viper
All wrapped up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

first edition silver tabs,,,not the new skinny jean crap
white t shirt
chucks or nike huarache


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Kendall in a black bikini at the lowrider show.............if u dont know...........then u just dont know........


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

tmack6 said:


> Cross Colours, Used Jean, Sergio Techini, Avia, LA Gear Street Hiker Boots, Nike Huraches, The OG Air Max running shoes, High Top Fades, leather African Medallions, Bart Simpson shirts, Lottos with the removable color changing logos, Kwame polka dot shirts, the original Locs, Dickies were $12 a pair, Chucks and Cortez cost $15 per pair.


+ Jncos and panchos from the swap meet :roflmao:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Raiders, Kings, Bulls, North Carolina, UNLV, and Dallas gear.....BANNED IN SCHOOLS.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

We were the originators of sagging pant.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> Freakshow-samurai with 4 wheel steering
> Wild thing 2000-nascar engine
> Predator the 62 with the supercharged big block
> Lona and Sons juiced Viper
> All wrapped up


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DERRICK JAHAGROOS MOM CLAIMING SHE PAINTED HIS TRUCK.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalalover64 said:


> In Living Color, Martin,CD's from mirrors and the the crowns. Tru Spokes, wide whitewalls, McCleans and roadster bolt-ons. Remember when they called Dayton's Dead Man's?? Owned my first 64 in 90 with Cragars. Cant forget Neons and them damn Nissan trucks. Tight white interior, Geto Boys, Scarface, DJ Quik (Tonite and sweet black pussy), and other West Coast Rappers. I skipped school when Doggystyle first hit. Drove smooth passed the High School!!! Ron C (not the OG Ron C) "cruising down the street in my Nissan Truck" and the song Trendsetters. Cant forget about Nemesis and DJ Magic Mike. The good ol days. My wife says Im stuck in the 90's. Anyone remember the dude from Dallas that had the song about the Dayton's. Talking about when he got out of church he would wash his car to cruise. Thats how I lived!!! The shit. Im looking for it. Graduated in 94.:thumbsup:


hold up .....geto boys and scarface still get heavy rotation in the lac...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FineLine said:


> We were the originators of sagging pant.


that is funny, at my highschool they called them lowrider pants. it was right there in the dress code manual. no lowrider pants. i got offended so i voiced my opinion , of course they didnt take me seriously. =(


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Man I miss the 90s


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

The 90s where tight,with the booming systems,neon lights,i didnt work ,no bills ,no mortgage,school and pimpin was all I worried about I miss them too :fool2:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

GANG BANGIN


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> Freakshow-samurai with 4 wheel steering
> Wild thing 2000-nascar engine
> Predator the 62 with the supercharged big block
> Lona and Sons juiced Viper
> All wrapped up


If i want your opinion ILL BEAT IT OUT YO AZZ!


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Oh yea sporting Reebok Pumps, and later on anfernee hardways


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

misterslick said:


> If i want your opinion ILL BEAT IT OUT YO AZZ!


 i dont swing that way you can try asking chingon68mex he wants to be a texan you can beat his ass when you meat.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I almost forgot "fubu" and yeah the anfernee hrdway were bad ass


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I also remember bk british knights


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I REMBER TIRES WER 12+TAX EACH AT PEPBOYS


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I remember my dads cell phone was the size of a brick lol,and the antenna was about 8"


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FineLine said:


> Sayin "that's tight" for everything u liked


:roflmao:I STILL SAY DAT SUMTIMES


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> I REMBER TIRES WER 12+TAX EACH AT PEPBOYS


and more than 1 selection


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Euro lowriders


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> and more than 1 selection


NOW FUCKERS TRYNA GET RICH OFF OF DEM CUZ THEY KNO MOST EVERYBODY STOP SELLIN DEM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> I REMBER TIRES WER 12+TAX EACH AT PEPBOYS


me to ....you could get a set mounted and balanced for around 75.00


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NOW FUCKERS TRYNA GET RICH OFF OF DEM CUZ THEY KNO MOST EVERYBODY STOP SELLIN DEM


im not stupid i know how to make white walls out of regular blackwalls shits easy


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I still jam the Geto Boys, especially Scarface........


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

impalalover64 said:


> In Living Color, Martin,CD's from mirrors and the the crowns. Tru Spokes, wide whitewalls, McCleans and roadster bolt-ons. Remember when they called Dayton's Dead Man's?? Owned my first 64 in 90 with Cragars. Cant forget Neons and them damn Nissan trucks. Tight white interior, Geto Boys, Scarface, DJ Quik (Tonite and sweet black pussy), and other West Coast Rappers. I skipped school when Doggystyle first hit. Drove smooth passed the High School!!! Ron C (not the OG Ron C) "cruising down the street in my Nissan Truck" and the song Trendsetters. Cant forget about Nemesis and DJ Magic Mike. The good ol days. My wife says Im stuck in the 90's. Anyone remember the dude from Dallas that had the song about the Dayton's. Talking about when he got out of church he would wash his car to cruise. Thats how I lived!!! The shit. Im looking for it. Graduated in 94.:thumbsup:


Word for word I couldn't agree with you more. Get outta my head Mayne!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> im not stupid i know how to make white walls out of regular blackwalls shits easy


HOW U DO DAT?? DO DEY GOT A WHITEWALL UNDER DA BLACK WALL OR WAT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> HOW U DO DAT?? DO DEY GOT A WHITEWALL UNDER DA BLACK WALL OR WAT


its the same method i use to paint white walls on models but on a larger scale you need a old hub and knock off to do it. give me a few days and ill draw up the assembly cause i threw mine out when i sold my 13s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cant say im not trying like i said a few days.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

What about them LA Gears?????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REYXTC said:


> What about them LA Gears?????


i remember hearing stories of ****** getting shot over them.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

"Reds" stickers on the windshield or back window of cars
People driving with their switch box hanging out the driver side door
White spray painted under carriage
dummy lights
supremes
removing the shocks off your car so it would be bouncy
putting weight on the rear of your car to stand 3wheel


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

I remember all my cousins listening to Latin Freestyle and House Music mixes. 24/7 o and can't forget booty bass music


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Nose piercings,gto's, backstreet boys lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Nose piercings,gto's, backstreet boys lol


:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I KNOW YAL REMBER DA CARTOON RECESS


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Beepers / pagers ....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Jansport backpacks,k swiss shoes


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

maximus63 said:


> Beepers / pagers ....


ohhhhh yeahhh I always wanted one of those.now they r collectables


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> I KNOW YAL REMBER DA CARTOON RECESS


:thumbsup:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am JJ...I am the owner...and Im the King of Beepers!!!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

The invasion of the minitrucks!!


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

rattails and gold herringbone necklace.. was that posted yet ...lol


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

rainbow tint...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

3 Finger Gold Rings!! Big gold rope necklaces  :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> 3 Finger Gold Rings!! Big gold rope necklaces  :nicoderm:


*THE GOLD RINGS ARE STILL POPULAR WITH THE PAISAS..... LOL*


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Porn on VHS!!!!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *THE GOLD RINGS ARE STILL POPULAR WITH THE PAISAS..... LOL*


hey I still have a 3finger ring with my name on it,and I have a centenario too,just dont wear them any more lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Porn on VHS!!!!


*BAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA! COCHINO........................ :0
*


CHITOWN LOS said:


> hey I still have a 3finger ring with my name on it,and I have a centenario too,just dont wear them any more lol


*SIMON ONLY TO THE BAILES K NO? LOL *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

impalalover64 said:


> In Living Color, Martin,CD's from mirrors and the the crowns. Tru Spokes, wide whitewalls, McCleans and roadster bolt-ons. Remember when they called Dayton's Dead Man's?? Owned my first 64 in 90 with Cragars. Cant forget Neons and them damn Nissan trucks. Tight white interior, Geto Boys, Scarface, DJ Quik (Tonite and sweet black pussy), and other West Coast Rappers. I skipped school when Doggystyle first hit. Drove smooth passed the High School!!! Ron C (not the OG Ron C) "cruising down the street in my Nissan Truck" and the song Trendsetters. Cant forget about Nemesis and DJ Magic Mike. The good ol days. My wife says Im stuck in the 90's. *Anyone remember the dude from Dallas that had the song about the Dayton's. Talking about when he got out of church he would wash his car to cruise.* Thats how I lived!!! The shit. Im looking for it. Graduated in 94.:thumbsup:


you talking about pimpsta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4W36t2Q7XM


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

RAPPING CAR ALARMS. ...MY HOMIE HAD ONE THAT SAID "YO SOMEONE TRYING TO BREAK INTO MY RIDE" OVER & OVER.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

What about those 15x20 rims lol


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wearing your clothing backwards like Kriss Kross
Curb feelers
Long rearview mirrors (made up 5-6 little ones)
Rally accesories from Pep-Boys
Pyramid subwoofers
those shirts that changed color with body temp.
Carolina Herrera cologne
Aqua Net hairspray
The original Dream team
American Me movie
Audiovox speaker from WalMart
Syclone/Typhoon real fast trucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, boy talkin bout hyper color shirts!!! eventually after washing and drying they didnt work anymore...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lone star said:


> man, boy talkin bout hyper color shirts!!! eventually after washing and drying they didnt work anymore...


cold water, less than a cap soap, air dry.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr. A said:


> you talking about pimpsta.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4W36t2Q7XM


thats jammin.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

implala66 said:


> Wearing your clothing backwards like Kriss Kross
> Curb feelers
> Long rearview mirrors (made up 5-6 little ones)
> Rally accesories from Pep-Boys
> ...


aqua net hair spray....just go back in the yearbooks from school and check out the hoes lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr. A said:


> you talking about pimpsta.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4W36t2Q7XM


man i havent heard dickies and houseshoes in over 10 yrs....or more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still jammin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> What about those 15x20 rims lol


on Phantom Duallys.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant forget bloods and crips banging on wax....piru love and steady dippin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thread!!! I still think a lot of this shit is cool. The 90s was about inovatation and creativity.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Skim said:


>


YESSSSS......


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Skim said:


> 175x50x13 Pirrellis


"Pzeros!"


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

lone star said:


> or the oakley sticker on the back window of the truck..


"badboy club" stickers with the lil dude flexin....lol


tint.... tint was cool in the 90's...lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

FineLine said:


> Sayin "that's tight" for everything u liked


or "jenky" when it was gay......

truth be told i still say both hahaha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> DERRICK JAHAGROOS MOM CLAIMING SHE PAINTED HIS TRUCK.


didnt bobby J from kandy konnection paint that?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


>


HES STILL TRYING TO FLIP THAT SHIT


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

benny flores from san diego painted it not his mom:nono:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

anyone remember the music video channel called the "box" or "jukebox"? You called the1-800 number and punched in a 3digit code for the video you wanted to see. But for a fee $$ ?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

BACK IN THE 90s, WALLY DOG WAS ONLY 72 YEARS OLD.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> anyone remember the music video channel called the "box" or "jukebox"? You called the1-800 number and punched in a 3digit code for the video you wanted to see. But for a fee $$ ?


yes.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HAVING THE TELEPHONE WITH THE LONG ASS CURLY CORD THAT STRETCHED FROM THE KITCHEN ALL THE WAY DOWN THE HALL AND UNDER THE DOOR IN YOUR BEDROOM SO U COULD HOLLAR AT SOME FREAKS WITH OUT LITTLE SISTER MAKING NOISE IN THE BACK.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MOTHERS IN LINE FOUGHT FOR TICKLE ME ELMO BEFORE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OJ SIMPSON TRIAL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

L.A. RIOTS


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

I REMEMBER WEARING SPANDEX BIKER SHORTS. SO SEXY.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Bitches use to wear jelly shoes and scrunchie socks


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Skim said:


>


Badass pics Skim.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> OJ SIMPSON TRIAL


Lmao, worlds slowest police chase. AC driving and OJ hiding in the back of the white bronco.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Rodney King


 



Skim said:


> L.A. RIOTS



Lmao


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla Ice, Mc Hammer, and that damn 2 Legit 2 Quit song!! :banghead: :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

VCRs for movies
Pull out stereos in your car


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

house speakers connected in the back seat


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

pits n lowriders said:


> house speakers connected in the back seat


I HAD THAT IN THE 80S...LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

90s i had a detachable face cd player


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Walking through the mall thinking your the shit with a Kenwood pull out.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Skim said:


>


i went to high school with Allen ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> HAVING THE TELEPHONE WITH THE LONG ASS CURLY CORD THAT STRETCHED FROM THE KITCHEN ALL THE WAY DOWN THE HALL AND UNDER THE DOOR IN YOUR BEDROOM SO U COULD HOLLAR AT SOME FREAKS WITH OUT LITTLE SISTER MAKING NOISE IN THE BACK.


or when your parents picked up the phone lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I remember back in high school we would take a cassete tape and pull the tape out and shut it up in the school buss window therd be a fucking mile of tape with a cassete dragging behind the buss


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I remember people wearing their hat with the price tag hangin on it, not the sticker shit nowadays.
I had 2 pagers, one worked, the other didn't, trying to look official.
I wanted to buy Walter's 64 rag from Street Toyz and my step-dad saw it and said it was "too ghetto" but it was badass!
My 1st 64 we heated springs to lower it.
People in the mall walking around with their steering wheels.
Wal-Mart sold albums that had explicit lyrics.
CD cases were huge.
Rewind fee's
Doing a layaway plan for some bolt-ons.
Getting my 1st set of knock-offs and people asking how many spokes I had.
When 20's 1st came out
17's and 18's were big wheels
White Crush interior with the plastic protection cover on it.
Saggin. baggy clothes
mini chandelers in peoples car instead of a dome light
neon lights under car and license plate


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot the name of it but the lock pep put on their steering wheel?


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I forgot the name of it but the lock pep put on their steering wheel?


Autolock


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I forgot the name of it but the lock pep put on their steering wheel?


The club


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

440sled said:


> Walking through the mall thinking your the shit with a Kenwood pull out.


Reposting a reposted repost.....that's straight up 90's bruh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DOPE-BOY FRESH said:


> I remember people wearing their hat with the price tag hangin on it, not the sticker shit nowadays.
> I had 2 pagers, one worked, the other didn't, trying to look official.
> I wanted to buy Walter's 64 rag from Street Toyz and my step-dad saw it and said it was "too ghetto" but it was badass!
> My 1st 64 we heated springs to lower it.
> ...


man u hit it right on the head....i remember when 17s blades on burbans was the shit. biggest they made was 19s. now all these new junk killed it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> Reposting a reposted repost*.....that's straight up 90's bruh*.


 true, true


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuckin newbie cant do anything right.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When I was in high school my brother had a burban with 17s evrybody would b like dayyyym what size are those they are huge. Now my wifes pathfinfer comes with 17s off the dealer


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

my 77 back in 94. I thought i was the shit!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

Skim said:


>


THANX FOR POSTIN SUM OF MY PICS SKIM,THIS 1 WAS FROM THE LAST LRM "CALIENTE" OR "SALSA" SHOWS,SOUTHERN ROYALTY TRUCK N EURO(WHAT IT WAS BACK IN THE DAY)CLUB....
ME N MY SON








SUM OF THE HEAVY HITTERS OF THE '90'S....
























AND WHO EVER HAD THE BED DANCER WITH THE BADDEST MOVES RULED...








:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALSO,IF YOU NOTICE INTHE PIC.....








BILLY RAY CIRUS HAIR,BRITISH KNIGHTS HIGHTOPS,AND 15X10 MCKLAINS ON 195-50 SERIES BF,LOOKIN LIKE A FREAKIN TURTLE,HAD MY TOY ON A 2 PUMP SET UP,NO BED,JUS F,B,S,S...BY MANDO OF HI LOW(WHEN HE WAS STILL FROM DESIRABLE 1'S TRUCK CLUB)


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

daomen - really nice pic ! when was that taken?
i'm a fan of the bolt ons and 15s from the 90s.
those were the days!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM,I THINK THAT BE '91...


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I miss the 90s :yessad:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I miss the 90s :yessad:


I'm right there with you on this.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

wut about footsie socks with the little ball in the back, hoyas shirts with the bulldog on the front and back, putting 2 or 3 initial belt buckles to show where ur from, pup-n-taco, max headrom, pepsis "gotta have it" card, grimace and fry guys, for us so cal peeps rollin da "rtd", double decker buses at "the rodium", there was no costco or sams club, it was fed-co and gem-co. chalkline jackets, lunch tickets, alf, charles in charge, "black owned" signs during da rodney king riots even at chinese stores. solo jeans. flyer parties, treasure trolls,


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Lmao, homie said ALF, that show was the shit.


"hey Willie"


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> wut about footsie socks with the little ball in the back, hoyas shirts with the bulldog on the front and back, putting 2 or 3 initial belt buckles to show where ur from, pup-n-taco, max headrom, pepsis "gotta have it" card, grimace and fry guys, for us so cal peeps rollin da "rtd", double decker buses at "the rodium", there was no costco or sams club, it was fed-co and gem-co. chalkline jackets, lunch tickets, alf, charles in charge, "black owned" signs during da rodney king riots even at chinese stores. solo jeans. flyer parties, treasure trolls,


Dont know where your from, but that was the 80's man!! I remember Fedco and Gemco. In San Diego we had the Price Club for many years.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Skippin school, smokin grass,all my x girlfriends :yes:


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

Did anybody have a skip-it toy when they were a kid?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

1-800-collect


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

440sled said:


> Dont know where your from, but that was the 80's man!! I remember Fedco and Gemco. In San Diego we had the Price Club for many years.



price club and before home depot there was home club. i still remember their jingle "do it urself, do it for less.... do it urself, do it urself, do it for less" with the adams family music. wut bout peeps wearing the little africa medalian in the african colors? 
c and c music factory= everybody dance nowwwww
baywatch
furbies
nintendo 64
alpine "bass" speakers
ace ventura
koolaid man "oooooooo yahhhhh"
mc d-l-t
did anyone say internet?
pokemon
pogs
the bud bowl
and the "wasssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp" commercials
oh and those little annoying keychain digital pets


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

back when you could lowride and not give a fuck. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYjROhCfYvM


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL....Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

440sled said:


> Walking through the mall thinking your the shit with a Kenwood pull out.


:rofl:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

Skim said:


> HAVING THE TELEPHONE WITH THE LONG ASS CURLY CORD THAT STRETCHED FROM THE KITCHEN ALL THE WAY DOWN THE HALL AND UNDER THE DOOR IN YOUR BEDROOM SO U COULD HOLLAR AT SOME FREAKS WITH OUT LITTLE SISTER MAKING NOISE IN THE BACK.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JUST A FEW EXAMPLES LOL


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Skim said:


>


Hey Skim, does this show spread have a pic of a homeboy standing next to a candy red Panhead Harley? If it does can you let me know what month/year this mag was please.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> back when you could lowride and not give a fuck. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYjROhCfYvM


*best fucking lowriding clip! PUBLIC ENEMY CC KNOW HOW TO RIDE!!!!*


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

lone star said:


> cool water, farinheit (spelling) cologne. tres flores hair gel. man o man


that tre flores is hard to find now...I still wear it to this day...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> that tre flores is hard to find now...I still wear it to this day...


commisary


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> commisary


Lol


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Skim said:


> commisary


Ha ha. No actually K-Mart still carries them..


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

lone star said:


> cerwin vega stroker 18 inch woofers


They were like 2000 watts..I owned one, but counldn't get an amplifier to really push it, the MMATS were just too expensive after buying an $800 speaker.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

HEATHER HUNTER OH HOW I LOVED YOUR......Curyl Hair!:nicoderm:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Some of the shit I remember
Girls wearing big ass hula hoop size earrings
Rayon printed shirts
Slick or guess overalls with one strap down
Airbrushed jeans and shirts
Cotton turtle neck shirts
Chrome rocker panels
Every car had Chrome fender trim
Pop up sunroofs
Eneki rims and fillipaldi ( spelling) wheels
Bumping on a Sunday afternoon from lighter shade of brown
Kid frost
Vogue tires 
Cds
Blockbuster
Mcrib from McDonald's
Getting a jumbo jack for 99 cents
Every body wanted to be a tagger
Luxour wire wheels
Big ass box big screen tvs
The Sony walk man
Orlies magazine
Street customs magazine
Casted plaques
Starter parker jackets
J Lo when she was hot
Menace to society movie
Easy e
Ice cube
Guys shaving the Nike or Jordan simple in back of their head
La gear boots


----------



## Arsineo Hall (Jun 19, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> HEATHER HUNTER OH HOW I LOVED YOUR......Curyl Hair!:nicoderm:


Who's she?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ LOL. Look at his face! And i bet he was used to having hot chicks around 
Shes proper hot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

divine69impala said:


> Some of the shit I remember
> Girls wearing big ass hula hoop size earrings
> Rayon printed shirts
> Slick or guess overalls with one strap down
> ...


jumbo jacks are 1.29 around here....what has gone up is whopper...but they dont taste the same for some reason. 2 whoppers 1 small fry. $3.24 gpt drink at the house, nawmeen?


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

niche wheels, bazooka bass tubes seat belted in the back seat blowing your boys eardrums out that didnt call "shotgun" fast enough.
toyota corolla twin cams on deep dish american rasing five strs with low pros.

jnco jeans.
clear colored pager cases and cassete tapes.
pager chains.
panic rear view mirrors.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

divine69impala said:


> Some of the shit I remember
> Girls wearing big ass hula hoop size earrings
> Rayon printed shirts
> Slick or guess overalls with one strap down
> ...


jumbo jacks here are $1.99



D-Cheeze said:


>


think i saw this car in a junkyard thread here on layitlow; all fucked up...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>





D-Cheeze said:


>





D-Cheeze said:


>


Damn, I remember all those mags..still have them...in several boxes...
:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

daomen said:


> ALSO,IF YOU NOTICE INTHE PIC.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice homie, thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

euro,s of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

can,t forget thoses vw,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

babydolls of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowrider of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowrider truck of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

euro,s of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowrider bomb of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

hoppers of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

car shows of the 90,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> HEATHER HUNTER OH HOW I LOVED YOUR......Curyl Hair!:nicoderm:


I wonder if the curtains matched the drapes.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> I wonder if the curtains matched the drapes.


She was a porn star! Plenty of vids and pics of Her out there. ..Heather Hunter


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


I seen pics of the punisher in the junkyard picked apart


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

anita


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


>


5 stars


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember fools parking their cars in front of their bedroom windows and still waking up to it on blocks or even gone.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

ct1458 said:


> I remember fools parking their cars in front of their bedroom windows and still waking up to it on blocks or even gone.


fools shoulda replaced their real wires with bolt ons before they went to sleep


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm glad the 90's are said and done.

Thanks, MM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR MARS POSTED THESE COOL 90S SHOTS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DOC IN THERE DOING PATTERNS ^^^


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

COURTESY OF MR MARS OUTLAW CC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THAT 4 RIGHT THERE IS TRUE 90'S SHIT. GOLDED UP^^^


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

dayam!!! those pics are FIRE!!! 

haha, every pic was true 90s, that red vert with white top is tight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a bigbody was like a 25k or 30k car at the time...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Me in my white tee in the late 90's. Pic was taken sometime in December right before Christmas. :happysad:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice bikes ^^^^


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Me & my Cadi in the 90s. Still got it after all these years...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that ***** flamed up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WITH A BLUE LA HAT??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


When was this Rich


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WITH A BLUE LA HAT??


:nono: hat is black


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> that ***** flamed up


what can I say?

all I know is Im too old for all that shit now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

payfred said:


> :nono: hat is black


JUS FUCCIN WIT YA LOL


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Skim said:


> that ***** flamed up


i was thinking that


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm diggin the pics


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

class of 58 costa mesa city crusers


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS IMPERIAL VALLEY CHAPTER


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

MARVINS REGAL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

1990s to the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SD lowrider super show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new illusions we all had hair


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like the Lowrider show at the Murph^^^^:boink: Showed my mini there in 1994. I took 2nd. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MAN I MISS THE 90S!!!From the music,MOST of the styles,livin, the 90s were a great time!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

june 95 


baggedout81 said:


> When was this Rich


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

dj kurse 1 said:


> jumbo jacks here are $1.99
> 
> 
> think i saw this car in a junkyard thread here on layitlow; all fucked up...







Nope wrong car. It was sold to someone in az and still looks clean.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

big C said:


> What about pepe jeans them shits were hot around my hood


What part of the funk are your from?


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

payfred said:


> Me & my Cadi in the 90s. Still got it after all these years...


TTT. FLAME ON!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn I miss the 90's, first of all, all the ladies loved lowriders not just the tortas like nowadays, and the cruising everyone one was out, cars packed with 5-6 hynas at a time. Hopping down the ave. Everyone had rims on everything thats what made the cruises good. I'd start out early in the 63, find some hoes, park the impala at my parents house then come back and pick up the hoes in my honda.....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VILLAGE PRIDE bc MECCA
top pick pomona you member that car show RIOTS SHOOTHINGON FREEWAY FIGHTS
bike club feature 1st lowriderbike magazine


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Remington's, 88 spoke Dayton's


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

i miss the gold plating on as much as u could get away with on a car and not be laughed at cuz some folks thuoght it was actual real gold.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

toker1 said:


> TTT. FLAME ON!!!!


----------



## Galveston_Gooner (Mar 29, 2012)

ESG, DJ Screw, Botany boyz, Fat Pat, 3-6 mafia, Eightball & MJG, Street Military, devin the dude, UGK, Master P


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

davidm63 said:


> Damn I miss the 90's, first of all, all the ladies loved lowriders not just the tortas like nowadays, and the cruising everyone one was out, cars packed with 5-6 hynas at a time. Hopping down the ave. Everyone had rims on everything thats what made the cruises good. I'd start out early in the 63, find some hoes, park the impala at my parents house then come back and pick up the hoes in my honda.....


Exactly!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone in so cal was bumpin cerwin vega out the mini trucks.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Who remembers these? Do yall remember tha bass out these.?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

My favorite amp of all time.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

This was for the ballers. Im still looking for one of these. My homies had them but I nver got around to picking one up, now they cost a grip.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Seen you made it back again in Lowrider mag. Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> Seen you made it back again in Lowrider mag. Rich


I did ? Where ?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> I did ? Where ?


Sept. issue in the fold out,there doing there 35yr.Its a small pic.But hey it there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

rich i saw you in there too nice brother


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Who remembers these? Do yall remember tha bass out these.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


> FUNKSTERGROOVES said:
> 
> 
> > Who remembers these? Do yall remember tha bass out these.?
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ABRAXASS said:


> FUNKSTERGROOVES said:
> 
> 
> > Who remembers these? Do yall remember tha bass out these.?
> ...


----------



## LILMANDOVI (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## LILMANDOVI (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR SALE

Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05

They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them

*02 both January issues.

Ill take $100 per year + shipping 

PM me :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR SALE

I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....

94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. $45 + S

06. All except the November issue $85 + S

07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. $65 + S

08.All except Jan. $85 + S

09. All except Feb, Mar. $75 + S

10. I only have Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. so ill give these for FREE to the first buyer!

PM me :rimshot:

Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS mags i have 52 issues. Ill post them when i go through them to see which issues i have

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


man I loved that car reminded me of my first impala even that bitch was super hot never saw model again LRM


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

British knights, prowings! Character t shirts, airbrush hats and t shirts, sam goody, the warehouse, the lovers line! Hot 97.7 from san Jo! 40x34 beyond baggy anchor blues, millers outpost, de jaz, stapling your jeans to ur shoes, all bang hair cuts, white jeans! Hahahaha I miss them good ol days!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Curb feelers


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Chain steering wheel


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Shaved whitewalls on a set of 88 Daytons


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Built by Worldwide painted by Steve Deman mural by OG Able 95 civic came out in LRM still looks the same


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Built by Worldwide painted by Steve Deman mural by OG Able 95 civic came out in LRM still looks the same


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

sean_2009 said:


>


this car is in his backyard he repainted it moved the graphics but old graphics tried coming out still looks pretty nice


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Skim said:


>


man talk about classic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Skim said:


> HAVING THE TELEPHONE WITH THE LONG ASS CURLY CORD THAT STRETCHED FROM THE KITCHEN ALL THE WAY DOWN THE HALL AND UNDER THE DOOR IN YOUR BEDROOM SO U COULD HOLLAR AT SOME FREAKS WITH OUT LITTLE SISTER MAKING NOISE IN THE BACK.


aww man:rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ridinlow408 said:


> British knights, prowings! Character t shirts, airbrush hats and t shirts, sam goody, the warehouse, the lovers line! Hot 97.7 from san Jo! 40x34 beyond baggy anchor blues, millers outpost, de jaz, *stapling your jeans to ur shoes*, all bang hair cuts, white jeans! Hahahaha I miss them good ol days!


I've never heard of that?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> I've never heard of that?


Those big huge fb county or gorilla cut pants so you wouldn't step on them, I remember them using a safety pin.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> I've never heard of that?


Those big huge fb county or gorilla cut pants so you wouldn't step on them, I remember them using a safety pin. I don't remember the all bangs haircuts, I remember everyone having a bald head


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Jnco jeans.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

atomics, still beating


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LA GEAR BOOTS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

44 big ass markers.....


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

im so stuck in the 90's that my two current builds are 90's era


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gatorade in glass bottles


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

implala66 said:


> Gatorade in glass bottles


Damn that's a long ass time ago.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Peezy_420 said:


> atomics, still beating


Didn't the made a huge sub for display on a white mini van?


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

damo said:


> im so stuck in the 90's that my two current builds are 90's era
> [/QUOTEDamn that's some heavy flake.]


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Chain steering wheel


90s not 70s


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

two of my whips in 97...bolt ons and royal seals on my cutty and la wires on my monte


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

1995 ,roadsters , phantom top


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

This is a sweet topic.....I got into Lowriders around 1994 pretty much much when Dr Dre's Chronic album blew up! The good ol days when you could cut the springs and throw some 88spoke LA wires on the ride and you were than man, and the farther your wheels stuck out of the fenders on your car the better.. Had a friend with 15x8 Rev on a Dodge Shadow!! LoL


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

bump for a great thread.


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

don't forget the la gear street hikers


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lowrider magazine


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> babydolls of the 90,s





This ride "pink lady" was built by Bert from american hot-rods... Those McLeans were first built for that ride then made for public a few months later.....


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Roadstars still shine


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

When lowrider bikes were just that, cruiseable show bikes that you could tell what they were,
not this new age mechanical bullshit you can't cruise or turn, jus straight un-turntable chingaderas............


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

Wow! I love this thread! It brought back such great memories! I can't believe nobody mentioned CC Lemonhead. His stuff pounded! I guess you can say I'm still stuck in the 90's. LOL. I still have my 720 on 15x8 McLeans and Euro T/As With a JVC pull out, and my 83 Toyota on 15x8 Eagle deep dish 5 stars and Euro T/As.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Most of the Southern Californios tunned in to listen to Theo:







I remember working on my bucket after school and turning up the boom box whenever cube, DJ Quick or Snoop would come up with a new short mix for Theo


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Blinds


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Phantom top


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Tha 90's!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Fucker!! Badass knocks?


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

JasonJ said:


> Cassingles, CD came in the cardboard "long box", if you had a detachable face you laughed at fools with a pull out...


The "long box"......that shit just took me waaayyy back!


----------



## Ryanhillhouse94 (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone got the lowrider magazine that featured sugarbrush?


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

My roadsters I'm putting on my minitruck


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

aron81 said:


> View attachment 1799866
> This is a sweet topic.....I got into Lowriders around 1994 pretty much much when Dr Dre's Chronic album blew up! The good ol days when you could cut the springs and throw some 88spoke LA wires on the ride and you were than man, and the farther your wheels stuck out of the fenders on your car the better.. Had a friend with 15x8 Rev on a Dodge Shadow!! LoL


lol, I remember the wheels that stuck out, don't see it very often if at all anymore, but then again I rarely see wires anymore. If you had wires that stuck out, "fatties" as I remember them being called around the Canton Ohio area you were the shit. My sisters boyfriend had them on a early 90's Ford Taurus lmao, and other cars in the group of folks, think one had a Mustang as well.

Opinion only, but I'd rather see those than the 20+inch rims these days though. At least they were wires.

Brings back childhood memories though.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Blinds


Bad ass troka. You from tuba tp ? I have a lot of fam up there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

dusty87ls said:


> Bad ass troka. You from tuba tp ? I have a lot of fam up there


Thanks bro, yeah man born and raised, maybe ill know them?


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Makes me feel like I'm in high school again


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks bro, yeah man born and raised, maybe ill know them?


My Tia's name is Elisa Lopez. Or any of the Lopez's for that matter it's a small city lol. I was just up there a few months ago. My grandma stays right down the street from in n out off of Hawthorne st


----------

